# Dura stilts dura-lV or Dura-lll dura stilts



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think the cuff will last on the lV. 
DURA lll looks old school , worked before !
Was just about to push [add to cart] 
any input ... thanks!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you check out the marshalltowns? I have dura stilts high and marshalltown shortiess. Just about identical. Except in price. All wall has them. I would like to see the new straps on the 4s before I purchased though.


----------

